# لماذا لا ترحم ؟



## Twin (25 فبراير 2008)

*أول مرة منذ اشتراكي في هذا المنتدي *
*أن لا أبد بالسلام للكل *
*وهذا بسبب أنني الأن لا أعتقد أنه يمكن للسلام أن يفعل شئ*
*وانت لا ترحم*

*قد أفهم خطأ بأنني أهاجمك ولكني لا أستطيع هذا *
*لا لقوتك وجبروتك بل لأنك تحب وأحببتني من قبل أن أوجد ولكني أري الأن أنك لا ترحم لماذا ؟*

*لماذا يارب تقف بعيداً عنا وترفض الأقتراب لنا لترحمنا *
*لماذ ؟؟؟*
*هل لأننا لا نستحق رحمك ............ يجوز*
*ولكن كيف نقول هذا وأنت من أتيت لتفدينا بموتك*

*هل لأننا تركناك وحدك وهربنا ......... يجوز*
*ولكن كيف وانت من تجمعنا تحت ذراعك*

*ماذا أقول وكيف أعبر !!!!*
*وأنت لا ترحم*

*يداك تجرح وتتأخر في الدواء ...... مع أنك محبة *

*أخي يتألم أختي تنهار وها هي تودع الحياة وأنت لا ترحم*
*أصدقائي حزاني ويبكون دم لا دموع وأنت لا ترحم*
*قلبي فيا يعلن موته وفنائه بالصراخ والعويل والتنهد وأنت لا ترحم*
*لماذا يا رب لماذا ؟*

*ألسنا نحن غنم رعيتك ألسنا شعبك ألسنا ميراثك*
*فلماذا لا ترحم*
*الكل يناجي والكل يصلي وكثيرين يتسألون وأنت لا ترحم*
*لدرجة أن هناك من قالوا ليس لنا إله !!!*
*ومنهم من قال أنه لا يسمع *
*ومنهم من تركنا ليحيا بعيد شريد ويبتغي الموت*
*وأنت لا ترحم*
*لماذا يا رب لماذا ؟*

*يا رب من قلب مازال خاشع مازال ينظرك مازال يبتغي الخلاص*
*قلب حزين نعم متألم نعم ولكنه يصرخ من أجل أخوته يصرخ من أجل مجد اسمك*
*فلتتمجد يا رب فلتتمجد بتدخلك فلتتمجد يا رب بشفائك*
*فلتتمجد *
*كي لا يأتي غيري ويسأل نفس السؤال*
*لماذا لا ترحم*

*أتمني أن يكون هناك بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

عزيزى أمير...

 صدقنى رحمة ربنا موجودة 

بس يمكن احنا مش فاهمينها او مش حاسين بيها 

وأكبر دليل على رحمته لنا...

أنه أرسل ابنه الوحيد ليفدينا من موت الخطية

وفى مزمور بيقول : لولا ان الرب كان معنا لآبتلعونا ونحن احياء

وكل ده بيأكد ويبين مدى محبته الفائقة لنا التى لا توصف

بس الانسان صعب عليه انه يفهم مقاصد الله...

وأنت أكيد واثق فى محبته لك 

وأخيرا أختم كلامى بقول معلمنا بولس الرسول...

كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب 

حتى لو كانت تتمثل هذه الاشياء فى المرض !!​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*+*

*أخي الحبيب توين ..*

قد تكون على معرفة جيدة بي .. و لكن صدقني .. لم تعرف بعد كم  لمست و بشدة رحمة الله .. فى الوقت الذى كنت أشعر فيه بأنه تجاهلني .. و أصبح يجرح و لا يعصب .. أجد أنه يسبغ علىّ برحمة غير عادية .. فكله بحكمة .. الله - تبارك إسمه - يعمل كل شىء بحكمة .. و نظرة الله له المجد للامور .. نظرة تخترق المستقبل .. فلا يوجد حاجز أمامه .. و لا للزمن سلطان عليه ..

أنا أعلم أنك تعرف كل هذا .. بل كثيراً ما كنا نتعزى منك .. نشعر بوجع فى قلوبنا و نكاد ننهار فتمتد يدك و تقيمنا و تعزينا .. نعم يا صديقي .. أنت فعلت و تفعل ذلك .. فى جلساتك معنا كنت تُعزينا .. فى إبتسامتك كنت تفعل ذلك .. فى إهتمامك بأصدقائك كنت تُعطيهم ثقة فى أنفسهم و تُشعرهم أنهم محبوبون .. أعلم أن الله وحده هو من يُعزي .. و لكن الله أيضاً يستخدم البعض فى تعزية الآخر .. 

*أخي الحبيب ..* 

لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أن يكون الله لا يرحم .. 

ليس لاننا مسيحيون .. و ليس لانه يجب أن نقول ذلك ..

بل لانه الله .. هذه هي طبيعته تبارك إسمه .. أنه رحوم ..

كم من ذنوب أُقترفت فى حقه له المجد .. فنجده يرحم 

كم من مرات نشعر أن الله تخلى عنا ... و انه لا يمكن أن يكون ما حدث رحمة منه ... و مع مرور الوقت نتأكد انه سمح بحدوث ذلك رحمة ً و محبةً لنا ..

*فقط أصبر ..* 

أصبر و إنتظر خلاص الرب .. فهو حتماً قريب 

صدقني .. *حتماً قريب* 

المسيح معك يرعاك و يقويك و يُعطيك سؤال قلبك ( حسب مشيئته )


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*امير رحمة ربنا موجوده بس خطيتنا هى اللى مش مخليانا نشوف ده *
*زمان صوت ربنا كان مسموع ومميز جداا انما دلوقتى مش بنفرق *
*محدش فينا يقدر يفهم ولا يعرف احكام ربنا ما ابعدها عن الفحص *
*صدقنى هو رحوم لابعد حد بس المشكله خطيتنا حاجز عالى اوى بينا وبينه *
*امير مهما حصل ومهما لسه هيحصل رحمه ربنا موجوده وانا واثقه انك واثق من ده بس هو داود لازم يعاتب *
*بحس فيك داود بتعاتب ربنا دايما لما تحزن زيه تمام بس هيجلك الوقت الى يفرحك فيك خليك واثق فى ده وتهلل معاه بس......*
* لكل شىء تحت السماء وقت ربنا عارف الافضل لولاده هو بينظر بعين الرحمة هو شايف الافضل ليك وليا ولكل انسان عارف هو بيعمل ايه متقلقش ومتخفش دى ايد امينة الايد اللى صنعت وخلقت وابدعت اكتر ايد ممكن تخاف على صنعت يديها *
*هو عارف امتى يجرح وامتى يعصب امتى يسيبك تمشى لوحدك وامتى يشيلك هو*
* مهما كانت الضربة من العدو بيدى معاها بركة ونعمة انتا ولا انا ولا اى مخلوق هيحس بيها الا اللى خد الضربة نفسها هيحس بنعمة صدقنى *
*بس ثق انى فى رحمة*
*اكيد فى بركة كتير ونعمة اكبر هتكون ليك .*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> *امير رحمة ربنا موجوده بس خطيتنا هى اللى مش مخليانا نشوف ده *
> *زمان صوت ربنا كان مسموع ومميز جداا انما دلوقتى مش بنفرق *
> *محدش فينا يقدر يفهم ولا يعرف احكام ربنا ما ابعدها عن الفحص *
> *صدقنى هو رحوم لابعد حد بس المشكله خطيتنا حاجز عالى اوى بينا وبينه *
> ...


 

*أنتي عزتيني أنا يا ميرنا .. مش أمير *

*أشكرك على كلامك *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

انا مريت بتجربة السفر .. و مريت بكتير تجارب خلالها .. طويلة صعبة متعبة فكريا .. بس الله دبر كل شي بدقة مع انو ياما و ياما صليت حسيت الله مش عم يستجيبلي .. بس هلاء خلص كل شي .. يعني لو الله مستجيبلي نهائيا ما كان رح يكون اللي عندي .. 

الرب يحبنا اكتر مما احنة نحب انفسنا .. 


شكرا تون .. موضوع بحياتنا يتكرر بكل صلاة يمكن


----------



## K A T Y (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه بس اللي لازم تتأكد منه اننا مش عارفين مشيئته عملت كدا ليه*​ 
*هو عنده اسباب قوية تعلن لينا فيما بعد ولكن دلوقتي لازم نشكره ونصلي بايمان انه يرفع التجربة القاسية ديه*​ 

*وانا متأكدة تماما انك عارف ومتأكد وكلك يقين انه اله رحوم يجرح ويعصب هو الدواء لينا في كل امراضنا وهو اللي هيمد ايده وينقذ بنته*​ 

*اوعي يا امير تفقد الثقة في الهنا الحنون الرؤ**و**ف الرحيم لكل اولاده يمكن دا الفرح اللي ربنا بيحضره **ونحن بطبيعتنا البشرية لم ندركه بعد*​ 

*ربنا يرفع عنك كل حزن ووجع قلب ويوهب الشفاء من عنده ويسمع صلاتنا*​ 
*آمين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

ساقتبس ردى من كلمات للبابا شنوده تتحدث عن التجارب وعن ان الانسان لا يكلل   الا اذا انتصر ولا ينتصر الا اذا حارب ولا يحارب الا اذا تعرض لضيقات تمتحن مدى روحانية حياته وثبات ارادته التابعه للمشيئه الالهيه .
 االى عايزه اقوله ان ابن المسيح لا يتعب من الضيقات لكن بياخد ما فيها من فائده روحيه ...... ولازم يفرح بالاكاليل اللى بينالها باحتمال التجارب ولما بينتصر على تجربته بيختبر لذة الانتصار وبيشعر ان الله فعلا بيقوده فى موكب نصرته .
وانا عن نفسى بتغلب على ضيقتى بصلاتى حتى وان كانت ضعيفه ولكنها كبيره وعظيمه عند الهى ......ربنا  يباركك ويكون معاك أميييييييين .


----------



## wael (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

احى وصديقى امير 
ما  هذا الذى تقوله وتكتبه  الاتشكر ربنا فى اى تجربه اتريده يفعل دائما ما تريده انت  وان لم يفعل لايكون رحيم  كيف هذا من المفروض انك تشكره على جميع عطاياه مهما كانت لانك لا تعرف ما هو الصالح ليك  لان مقاصد الله لا يعلمها غيره
 اما  عن تجربه المرض  لماذا لا تقول انه عربون الملكوت والحياه الابديه كما قال معلمن بولس الرسول  ان كنا نتالم معه فسنتمجد ايضا معه 

                     نحن لا نعرف مقاصد الله ولكن نشكره على كل شىء لان الشكر فى التجربه يعين على الخلاص منها

                     اشكره يا امير واقبل كل شىء منه مهما كان لان ربنا لا يريد بنا شرا


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

سمعت مرة عن تجربه لاحد الكهنه
كان فى كاهن كل شويه تجيله تجربه اصعب من اللى قبلها
فصلى لربنا وقاله شيل عنى التجارب دى وفعلا حصل  وربنا شال عنه التجربه دى
كانت النتيجه انه مرفعش عينه لربنا لمده سنتين
التجربه يا امير بتقربنا اكتر لربنا 
وهو امين وعادل ومش هيخلنا نجرب اكتر مما نحتمل
وكمان متنساش انه بيدى مع التجربه المنفذ 
ومش معاك خالص انا فى كلامك جايز تكون اة لحظه ضعف او لحظه حسيت ان ربنا مش سامعك او مش حاسس بيك
لا تاكد خالص وتماما ان انت فعلا فى حدقه عنه وموضع اهتمامه دلوقت وتعزياته ليك واهتمامه بيك اكبر لانه عاوزك تانى فى حضنه
هو يا ايمر بييجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان
لا يمكن يكون بيجرح ولا يعصب لانه حنين واتجرب وبتجربته دى يقدر يعين المتجربين
هو ابونا يا امير ابونا الحنين اللى لايمكن ينسانا اللى دايما بينادى علينا وللاشف احنا اللى مش بنسمع لصوته
نا واثقه ان كلامك ده كان فى لحظه ضعف واكد ردك الجاى هيكون متغير خالص عن ردك وكلامك فى الموضوع ده
عموما ربنا معاك ويسندك ويفرح قلبك
اة ياريت متنساش تقرا قصه اسمها رحله الى المرتفعات
ربنا معاك


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت مرمر*


marmar_maroo قال:


> عزيزى أمير...​
> 
> صدقنى رحمة ربنا موجودة ​
> بس يمكن احنا مش فاهمينها او مش حاسين بيها ​
> ...


*شكراً علي مرورك أختي مرمر*
*وأحب أقول جملة واحدة*

*إن كنت علي شك أنه لا يرحم كنت سأمتنع وأمنع نفسي من كتابة هذا الموضوع*
*فهو برحمته سيرحمني مهما قسوت عليه *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي REDEMPTION*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *أخي الحبيب توين ..*
> 
> قد تكون على معرفة جيدة بي .. و لكن صدقني .. لم تعرف بعد كم لمست و بشدة رحمة الله .. فى الوقت الذى كنت أشعر فيه بأنه تجاهلني .. و أصبح يجرح و لا يعصب .. أجد أنه يسبغ علىّ برحمة غير عادية .. فكله بحكمة .. الله - تبارك إسمه - يعمل كل شىء بحكمة .. و نظرة الله له المجد للامور .. نظرة تخترق المستقبل .. فلا يوجد حاجز أمامه .. و لا للزمن سلطان عليه ..


*أعلم كل هذا يا أخي وأعلم كم هو رحيم وطويل الروح*
*ولكن قد نتغاضي عن هذا ونقول أنه لا يرحم لنصبر أنفسنا ولنبرر أفعالنا الشاذه تجاه تأخره في التدخل ........... فهمني*​


REDEMPTION قال:


> أنا أعلم أنك تعرف كل هذا .. بل كثيراً ما كنا نتعزى منك .. نشعر بوجع فى قلوبنا و نكاد ننهار فتمتد يدك و تقيمنا و تعزينا .. نعم يا صديقي .. أنت فعلت و تفعل ذلك .. فى جلساتك معنا كنت تُعزينا .. فى إبتسامتك كنت تفعل ذلك .. فى إهتمامك بأصدقائك كنت تُعطيهم ثقة فى أنفسهم و تُشعرهم أنهم محبوبون .. أعلم أن الله وحده هو من يُعزي .. و لكن الله أيضاً يستخدم البعض فى تعزية الآخر ..


*لا تعليق علي ما قلته في حقي فأنا أعلم أنني تراب ورماد ولا أستحق الحياة حتي بسبب أثامي الكثيرة وخطاياي*
*ولكني الأن سأقول أنني أجاهد أن أفعل ما تقول وبصدق مع من أُثروا من هذه المواضيع التي تتمثل بالتجارب*
*صلواتك أخي كي يعطيني الرب الفم والحكمة كي أستطيع أن أوجه نظرهم من جديد الي من أحبهم*​


REDEMPTION قال:


> *أخي الحبيب ..*
> 
> لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أن يكون الله لا يرحم ..
> 
> ...


*سأصبر وسأحاول وسأكمل لا من أجلي*
*بل من أجل أخوتي المعذبين*
*وسأنتظر خلاص الرب ليتمجد فيهم من أجلهم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أختي ميرنا*


ميرنا قال:


> *امير رحمة ربنا موجوده بس خطيتنا هى اللى مش مخليانا نشوف ده *
> *زمان صوت ربنا كان مسموع ومميز جداا انما دلوقتى مش بنفرق *
> *محدش فينا يقدر يفهم ولا يعرف احكام ربنا ما ابعدها عن الفحص *
> *صدقنى هو رحوم لابعد حد بس المشكله خطيتنا حاجز عالى اوى بينا وبينه *
> ...


*معنديش قد ال قاله الحبيب REDEMPTION
أنتي بالفعل عزيتيني جداً بكلماتك دية وأتمني أستطيع أن أصل بهذه التعزية لأخوتي الممتحنين المجربين *
*بس أنا هقتبس جملة منك أثرت فيا أوي ومش هعلق*​


ميرنا قال:


> *بحس فيك داود بتعاتب ربنا دايما لما تحزن زيه تمام بس هيجلك الوقت الى يفرحك فيك خليك واثق فى ده وتهلل معاه بس.......*



*صلواتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أختي عاشقة*


عاشقة دجلة قال:


> انا مريت بتجربة السفر .. و مريت بكتير تجارب خلالها .. طويلة صعبة متعبة فكريا .. بس الله دبر كل شي بدقة مع انو ياما و ياما صليت حسيت الله مش عم يستجيبلي .. بس هلاء خلص كل شي .. يعني لو الله مستجيبلي نهائيا ما كان رح يكون اللي عندي ..
> 
> الرب يحبنا اكتر مما احنة نحب انفسنا ..
> 
> ...


 
*شكراً علي مرورك أختي عاشقة*
*صلواتي لأجلك في سفرك وصلواتك لأجل أخوتي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي كاتي*


K A T Y قال:


> *بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه بس اللي لازم تتأكد منه اننا مش عارفين مشيئته عملت كدا ليه*​
> 
> *هو عنده اسباب قوية تعلن لينا فيما بعد ولكن دلوقتي لازم نشكره ونصلي بايمان انه يرفع التجربة القاسية ديه*​
> 
> ...


*أمين*
*وصلواتك من أجل أخوتي*
*وشكراً علي مرورك*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا لا ترحم ؟*

*رسالة تعزية لكل قلب متعب حزين*​


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2010)

*



ومنهم من قال أنه لا يسمع 
ومنهم من تركنا ليحيا بعيد شريد ويبتغي الموت

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بحب الوضوع دا اوى*
* وفى كل وقت وزمن حاجة بتلمسنا حياتنا بيجى علينا وقت بنعزى واوقات نبقى عاوزين نتعزة احنا*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 فبراير 2010)

كلام كلنا بنقولو في وقت الشدة بنحتاج تعزية ومنلقاش ولمن يفرجها ربنا بنقول احنا قلنا ايه بس رحمة الرب كبيرا علينا 

موضوعك مش بس كلام بجد له تااثير على كل من يقرا بعمق 
ربنا يباركك ويحل مشاكلك كلها 

صلاتي  لك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مارس 2010)

twin قال:


> *أول مرة منذ اشتراكي في هذا المنتدي *
> *أن لا أبد بالسلام للكل *
> *وهذا بسبب أنني الأن لا أعتقد أنه يمكن للسلام أن يفعل شئ*
> *وانت لا ترحم*
> ...



للرفع 

لاني يجوز انه نفس الكلمات تدور في مخيلتي الان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2010)

*زماااااااااااااااااااااااان قووووووووى داود النبى قال تقريبآ نفس الكلام فى سفر المزامير....
دى بتبقى فترات وليكن نسميها فترات التخلى من ربنا ....
لكن فى آية جميلة فى سفر اخبار الايام التانية اصحاح 32
بتقول:
"تــــركه الـــــرب ليجربه ليــعلم كــــــــل ما فى قلبــه".
يعنى اكيد كل حاجة من ترتيب ربنا وله مقاصد فيها...
أشكركم للموضوع المعزى...
صلواتكم
*​


----------

